# Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2009)

Pressemitteilung Thyferries Ltd

Kristiansand, 02.01.2009

*NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN​* 
Ab dem 01.Juni 2009 wird die Reederei ThyFerries Ltd. eine Verbindung zwischen Dänemark und Norwegen anbieten. Die Fährhäfen werden Hanstholm und Kristiansand sein.

Ziel ist es eine Verbindung zwischen den beiden Ländern mit einem ganzjährigen Betrieb zu schaffen, die eine Alternative zu den jetzigen Anbietern bietet. Thyferries Ltd. wird den günstigsten Preis für Verbindung zwischen Dänemark und Norwegen anbieten. Beide Fährhäfen werden zweimal am Tag angelaufen. Die Fähre wird  Pkw, Wohnmobile, Cargo und bis zu 1000 Passagiere befördern können. Die Überfahrt wird 3 Stunden und 45 Minuten dauern. Alle nötigen Sicherheitszertifikate sind vorhanden und das Schiff ist auf einem hohen Standard.

Wie in früheren Jahren wird wieder eine Nachtüberfahrt angeboten.
Schon jetzt ist es möglich eine Reservierung zu tätigen, bzw. Auskünfte über Preise und Fahrplan für die Saison 2009 zu bekommen. 

"Wir freuen uns, unseren Kunden eine neue und günstige Alternative für die Verbindung zwischen Dänemark und Norwegen bieten zu können", so Svein Olaf Olsen, CEO von Thyferries Ltd. 

Die offizielle Thyferries Internetseite steht allen Interessierten ab dem 05.01.2009 zur Verfügung! (www.thyferries.com)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

Das es eine neue/andere Möglichkeit gibt von Dänemark nach Norwegen zu kommen ist ja schon mal sehr schön.
Und wenn ich mir die Preisliste so anschaue ist es auf den ersten Blick auch recht günstig. bloß was ist wenn das Fahrzeug höher als 1,80m ist? Wie hoch fällt der Zuschlag aus, davon liest man nichts.#c
Denn wenn ich einen Jetback auf meinem Auto habe oder aber mit einem SUV, Van oder Transporten (Kleinbus) unterwegs bin ist das Fahrzeug doch sehr oft über 1,80m hoch.

Grundsätzlich ist aber zu begrüßen das es wieder eine Konkurrenz zur Colorline gibt.#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*



snoekbars schrieb:


> @ Stuffel bei diesen Preisen kannst Du mit 2 kleinen Pkw`s reisen.



Nichts für ungut, aber wenn ich mir extra ein, oder gar zwei |bigeyes , kleineres Auto kaufen muss ist der Preisvorteil auch wieder zu nichte. 

Ich denke aber mal das die Preisliste bis zum Start der Linie aktualisiert wird.

Bleibt dann bloß zu hoffen das diese Fährverbindung länger hält als die anderen.


----------



## Blink* (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

Die angegebenen Preise klingen aber durchaus Interessant.

Da ergeben sich ja ganz neue Möglichkeiten, wenn die Fähre nur noch ca die Hälfte kostet#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

Wenn ich mir die Fahrzeit anschaue drängt sich der Gedanke auf das es sich bei der Fähre (Schiff) um eine alte Bekannte handelt. 

@ snoekbars,
#6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

Ich denke mal das es sich bei dem Schiff eventuell um eine "alte" Fähre der Colorline handeln könnte.


----------



## Ollek (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

|bigeyes Interessantes Angebot.


----------



## fishingf (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

Ich denke der Stuffel wird wohl recht haben,#6 habe gerade diesen Link http://www.boarding.no/art.asp?id=34634 
gefunden. Sieht so aus als wenn Herr Olsen mit einem Schiff seines alten Arbeitgebers anfängt.

grüße 

fishingf


----------



## Lengangler (24. März 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

@all: 

weiß jemand was Neues?? Auf deren HP steht ja mal nix aktuelles!
Fahren die nun ab Juni??
Auf Mails wird bislang nicht geantwortet, telefonisch bekommt man dort auch niemanden zu fassen....#d


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

So wie es im Moment, da kann sich ja noch sehr viel ändern, ausschaut wird die Fährverbindung ab spätestens Februar 2010 von Hanstholm nach Kristiansund aufgenommen. Buchungen sollen ab September 2009 möglich sein.
Siehe hier


----------



## antonio (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

das ist noch nicht in trockenen tüchern.
es fehlen noch ein paar milliönchen.
die will der herr ohlsen über volksaktien reinholen,da sich kein großinvestor da rantraut.

antonio


----------



## friedersdorf (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

Hallo miteinander, ich hab grad gelesen, dass Thy Ferries nicht am 1. Juni 09, sondern erst 2010 den Betrieb aufnehmen wird. Auf der HP gibt es auch keinerlei Informationen zu Fahrplan und Preisen. Weiß jemand mehr?
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## antonio (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Pressemeldung: NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK-NORWEGEN*

aufnehmen möchte ist richtig.
es fehlt noch ne menge kohle.

antonio


----------



## Ranana_Mync (14. Juni 2009)

*Pressemeldung NEUE FÄHRVERBINDUNG Thyferries DÄNEMARK NORWEGEN*

Alex: Weiß ich auch nicht.Die Sony-BMG Homepage wird jetzt auch auf die neue Hompage der Band umgeleitet. Die noch im Aufbau ist.


----------

